# First gun



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)

I am planning to get my first handgun. I live in Florida( just moved from NJ) I fell in love with the Dan Wesson line of 1911's I really like high quality. Would the Dan Wesson Pointman 9 be to much gun for a first timer?
I was also thinking about a Glock19. Which I know is a totally different animal but I like the reliability.
Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! First off, I dont know anything about the Dan Wesson Pointman 9 so I can not offer any advice on it. I have owned a few Glock handguns in 9mm and never had an issue with any of them. At present time I and my wife both own and carry Glock 19 pistols and we are both happy and satisfied with them.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with Sponge on the Glock 19. They're accurate. reliable, and not overpriced. 15+1 capacity is good and you can use G17 mags for backup with 17+1 capacity if you desire.
Mine has Glock night sights ($+-$50), and a hand fitted Ghost Evo Elite trigger setup ($45).

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any pistol is "too much gun" for a beginner, if both primary handgun-shooting instruction and extensive dry-fire practice are left out.

Any pistol _which feels good in your hand_, and which fires 9mm Parabellum or bigger cartridges, is the right one to choose.
Go to a gun shop or firing range where they will rent pistols for you to try. Try out as many different pistols as you can afford to rent. Take careful notes. Review those notes at home, in quiet time. Then decide and buy.

Example: My very petite wife learned handgun shooting with one of my .45 ACP, M1911 pistols. She is very good at it. The secret was that she was thoroughly prepared, through a couple of weeks of dry-fire practice, before she ever fired a live round.

P.S.: She and I still personally prefer the .45 ACP round, although at our now-advanced ages, and because of arthritis, we are forced to use .380 ACP defensive rounds instead.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Any pistol is "too much gun" for a beginner, if both primary handgun-shooting instruction and extensive dry-fire practice are left out.
> 
> Any pistol _which feels good in your hand_, and which fires 9mm Parabellum or bigger cartridges, is the right one to choose.
> Go to a gun shop or firing range where they will rent pistols for you to try. Try out as many different pistols as you can afford to rent. Take careful notes. Review those notes at home, in quiet time. Then decide and buy.
> ...


True Dat Steve! If he can rent and try different pistols before he decides to purchase would help him get ahead in the "game"!


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Any pistol is "too much gun" for a beginner, if both primary handgun-shooting instruction and extensive dry-fire practice are left out.
> 
> Any pistol _which feels good in your hand_, and which fires 9mm Parabellum or bigger cartridges, is the right one to choose.
> Go to a gun shop or firing range where they will rent pistols for you to try. Try out as many different pistols as you can afford to rent. Take careful notes. Review those notes at home, in quiet time. Then decide and buy.
> ...


^^^^^^^
THIS

But also keep in mind - your first handgun will likely be the wrong one. By that I mean that once you learn a bit and begin shooting your criteria for a handgun will likely change - perhaps drastically.

To what Steve said here: 
"Go to a gun shop or firing range where they will rent pistols for you to try. Try out as many different pistols as you can afford to rent. Take careful notes. Review those notes at home, in quiet time. Then decide and buy."

I would simply add as he said Review those notes at home, in quiet time. THEN narrow your list down a bit and do it all over again with the selected few. Take careful notes again, then review again. You need to keep doing the narrow,try,review until one starts to obviously stand out to you. If none does then go back to the beginning and start over. Buying perhaps the wrong one isn't the end of the world but as I said, the more you shoot the more you'll understand what you want - you needn't necessarily hurry the process.


----------



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you all for the very insightful replies. The suggestions to rent and try out as many handguns as possible makes a lot of sense as well as professional training. 
I also agree that my first handgun might in fact be wrong, especially if it is a very expensive first gun.
Thanks again


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

This is my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.
I agree try as many as you can, I started forty years ago with Smith&Wesson revolvers then I went to Semi's.
I just recently bought my first plastic fantastic and a 1911 both Springfield's.
Don't be a brand snob and buy because of the name.
There has been mention a lot about Glock's, they are reliable, but they don't fit my hand.
Find one that feels good and go on other forums and ask questions, these guys use their firearms they are not payed by magazines for favorable reviews.
That is how I bought all of mine and have not had buyers remorse yet.
Good Luck with your new found hobby, just remember you started on a slippery slope that will ding your wallet.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

wirenut said:


> This is my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.
> I agree try as many as you can, I started forty years ago with Smith&Wesson revolvers then I went to Semi's.
> I just recently bought my first plastic fantastic and a 1911 both Springfield's.
> Don't be a brand snob and buy because of the name.
> ...


Very good advice! What works for some, will not work for all!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Unclestu said:


> I am planning to get my first handgun. I live in Florida( just moved from NJ) I fell in love with the Dan Wesson line of 1911's I really like high quality. Would the Dan Wesson Pointman 9 be to much gun for a first timer?
> I was also thinking about a Glock19. Which I know is a totally different animal but I like the reliability.
> Any feedback would be appreciated


I agree that you should try them first if you can

also this site can help you decide which ones to try as well:https://www.best9mm.com/

for an addict--this list will break the bank. for a new shooter it is a good place to start looking and trying 
dw makes nice guns. IMHO the PM serie sis their best. LOVE my PM9. just shot it yesterday.. mad emy love deeper.

buy it. shoot it ,enjoy it

the G19 is a very nice striker fired gun. add a big dot sight and you have a great SD gun and it helps on the range too...buy both


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Any pistol is "too much gun" for a beginner, if both primary handgun-shooting instruction and extensive dry-fire practice are left out.
> 
> Any pistol _which feels good in your hand_, and which fires 9mm Parabellum or bigger cartridges, is the right one to choose.
> Go to a gun shop or firing range where they will rent pistols for you to try. Try out as many different pistols as you can afford to rent. Take careful notes. Review those notes at home, in quiet time. Then decide and buy.
> ...


great suggestion

My MRS was the one who wanted a .45 acp 1911. she hooked ME on them. she is a huge LB fangirl. can out shoot most men with one of those. make s me so proud


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 28, 2019)

My favorite brand is also a Glock gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Unclestu said:


> I am planning to get my first handgun. I live in Florida( just moved from NJ) I fell in love with the Dan Wesson line of 1911's I really like high quality. Would the Dan Wesson Pointman 9 be to much gun for a first timer?
> I was also thinking about a Glock19. Which I know is a totally different animal but I like the reliability.
> Any feedback would be appreciated


Well you gotta' start somewhere. My first handgun was a full size Colt 1911 in .38 Super. I don't think that learning to shoot a full size 1911 "nine" will be too much of a problem or the Glock 19. Now if you said a .44 Magnum that would be a different story.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Your first most definitely will not be your last. The glock 19 is a good option if it is something you plan to carry in the future or just to shoot.. It is my number one carry piece. I shoot it very well, 15 rounds, and carries well IWB. A full size 1911 is a pleasure to shoot just something about them. I have never heard anything bad about dan Wesson they make fine firearms. Just get both, I would almost bet whichever one you buy the "other one" will be your next.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well OP, your the one buying your first handgun. As far as you know, but probably not, it may be the only handgun you buy, so go for the gusto...buy the Dan Wesson.

Just because your a new handgunner, does not mean you should settle with something you think your not worthy of. Besides, your a clean slate, and no matter what pistol you buy, it's gonna all be new to you, so why not learn on the pistol you REALLY want. JMHO.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Unclestu said:


> I am planning to get my first handgun. I live in Florida( just moved from NJ) I fell in love with the Dan Wesson line of 1911's I really like high quality. Would the Dan Wesson Pointman 9 be to much gun for a first timer?
> I was also thinking about a Glock19. Which I know is a totally different animal but I like the reliability.
> Any feedback would be appreciated


Uncclestu,

I'm happy for you finally getting into the plunge of your first gun. FIRST if your intentions are more for a self defense in the home issue I'd go with a nice snub nosed revolver before you decide to buy an automatic.

Out here in California the list changes all the time and if I remember we can't get allot of guns for safety reasons.

If your still thinking about an automatic then I'd choose a Glock 19. The 1911's are basically field guns and should stay for out door activities. My two cents only.

Clerk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Unclestu said:


> I am planning to get my first handgun. I live in Florida( just moved from NJ) I fell in love with the Dan Wesson line of 1911's I really like high quality. Would the Dan Wesson Pointman 9 be to much gun for a first timer?
> I was also thinking about a Glock19. Which I know is a totally different animal but I like the reliability.
> Any feedback would be appreciated


So, have you made your selection yet?


----------



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)

Well I finally made my selection, and I will be picking up and meeting my new “little friend” on Friday. I didn’t go with the Glock not the Dan Wesson. I went with a CZ Shadow 2. The CZ Shadow 2 had great reviews and felt really good in the hand. Can’t wait I sort of feel like a child waiting on Christmas


----------



## .32auto (Jan 20, 2018)

Rather than listen to other people's (including mine!) thoughts, why not rent a few different handguns at a range and find what you like best? (By the way, I picked up a CZ75 compact today, shot it and love it).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sage advice, that.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good for you on the new firearm! The CZ Shadow 2 will serve you well. It is like Christmas morning getting a new firearm. Take your time to practice and get to know your weapon. Enjoy and be safe.


----------

